# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  علم التاريخ وأهميته لطالب العلم

## أبو مالك العوضي

علم التاريخ وأهميته للفقيه وطالب  العلم

أفدنا بتعليقك هــنـــا:

(التاريخ)  من  الكلمات التي تشيع عند العامة والخاصة على السواء، ولعل كثيرًا  منا  يفهمها فهمًا يختلف عن الآخرين، وكذلك فلعل المعنى المفهوم من هذه  الكلمة  يختلف باختلاف ثقافات الناس، فالمفهوم من هذه الكلمة عند العرب قد  يختلف  عن مفهومها عند الأعاجم، والمفهوم منها عند المعاصرين قد يختلف عن  مفهومها  عند القدماء.

 ولعل الكثير منا -إن لم يكن كلنا- لا  يجادل في أهمية التاريخ وفائدته  العظمى للباحثين ولطلبة العلماء وللعلماء،  وأيضًا للعامة أو المثقفين  منهم.

 ولذلك تجد في كلام أهل العلم كثيرًا من  المدائح المنظومة والمنثورة  للتاريخ علمًا وفنًّا؛ قال ابن سينا في كتاب  السياسة:
 ((إن أنفع الأمور التي يسلكها المرءُ في  استجلاب علم السياسة وغيره من  العلوم أن يتأمل أحوال الناس وأعمالهم  ومتصرفاتهم؛ ما شهدها وما غاب عنها  مما سمعه وتناهى إليه منها، وأن يمعن  النظر فيها، ويميز بين محاسنها  ومساوئها، وبين النافع والضار لهم منها، ثم  ليجتهد في التمسك بمحاسنها؛  لينال من منافعها مثل ما نالوا، وفي التحرز  والاجتناب من مساوئها؛ ليأمن  من مضارها ويسلم من غوائلها مثل ما سلموا)).

 والتاريخ -بأي معنى من معانيه- مرتبط  بالزمن، فالمقصود من التاريخ في  جميع معانيه بيانُ شيء متعلق بالماضي،  وكلمة الماضي هنا معناها كل ما سبق  اللحظة الحالية.

 فإذا كنت تتكلم عن راو من رواة الحديث؛ من  حيث ذكر أخباره أو رواياته أو  شيوخه أو تلاميذه أو بيان جرحه وتعديله،  فهذا ينتمي للتاريخ، وهذا هو  المعنى الخاص عند كثير من المحدثين، ولذلك  يعبرون عن الكلام في الرواة بـ(التاريخ)؛   كالتاريخ الكبير للبخاري، وكتب تواريخ  البلدان المعروفة.

وقد  يكون الكلام عن أمة من الأمم، فيكون معنى  التاريخ هنا أعم من المعنى  السابق، مثلما تجد التأريخ للرومان  والهند والبربر، وكذلك التاريخ  لدول الإسلام المعروفة.

 وقد يكون الكلام عن حقبة من الحقب وزمن  معين، فيكون معنى التاريخ هنا  أعمَّ من المعنى السابق من وجه وأخصَّ من  وجه، فهو أخص من حيث إنه يحدد  زمنًا معينًا، وأعم من حيث إنه لا يخص أمة  دون أمة، وهذا تجده فيما يذكرون  من كتب تاريخ القرون الوسطى، أو تاريخ  العصور القديمة، أو نحو ذلك.

 والنوعان السابقان يحتملان نوعين من  التأريخ، وهما التأريخ العام  والتأريخ الخاص.

 فالتأريخ الخاص بذكر أخبار خاصة عن هذه  الدول أو هذه الحقب، كذكر من تولى  الإمارة أو الخلافة أو الملك، وذكر من  جيّش الجيوش، وأخبار الحرب والسلم  وغير ذلك من الأخبار الخاصة المنقولة  نقلا ليس للرأي ولا للفكر فيه مدخل.

والتأريخ   العام بأن يستقري المؤرخُ أخبارَ هذه  الدول أو العصور ويستخرج منها  المعاني العامة والقواعد الكلية التي  تعطي للقارئ صورةً إجمالية عن  هذه العصور، كأن يقول مثلا: (انتشرت  المكتبات ودور العلم، وكثرت المدارس،  وتفرغ كثيرون للتدريس، وشاع السلم،  وانصرف الناس عن التفكير في الحرب)،  فهذا الكلام ليس نقلا عن شيء بعينه،  ولكنه بيان للأحوال العامة بناء على  الاستقراء.

ويتبع   هذا النوعَ نوعٌ آخر أعم منه، وهو استقراء  السنن الربانية والنواميس  الكونية في أحداث التاريخ:
 كأن يقول المؤرخ مثلا: (متى انتشر الفساد في بلد  فلا بد أن يزول).
 أو أن يقول: (إذا انصرف الحاكم عن مراعاة مصلحة  الرعية فلا بد أن يخلع).
 أو أن يقول: (استقرار الأمان بداخل الدولة لا يمكن  أن يتم بغير جيش قوي).

 فكل هذه القواعد لا تعبر عن أحداث معينة  في التاريخ، ولا تعبر أيضا عن  تشابه لحادثة متكررة، وإنما هو تعميم مجرد  يستنبطه المؤرخ من استقراء  الحوادث في أزمنة مختلفة وفي دول مختلفة، فإذا  وجد الأمر مستمرًّا لا  يتخلف أطلق ذلك.

 وهذا الاستقراء لا يستطيعه آحادُ الناس،  وكذلك لا يستطيعه الخاصة إلا بعد  زمن طويل من النظر والتأمل والاطلاع  والبحث والتفتيش والتتبع لحوادث  الخاصة والعامة في مختلف الدول، ومستمر  النوازل والحقب.

ولا  شك أن كثيرًا من الناس في حاجة إلى معرفة هذه  القواعد والأصول، ومن  أشد الناس احتياجًا لها الملوك والوزراء ومن  شابههم، وهؤلاء كثيرًا ما  يرثون الملك وراثة أو بحظ طارئ فلا يكون عندهم  هذه الخبرة.

 ولهذا السبب كثرت حاجة القدماء لوضع الكتب  التي ترشد الملوك والوزراء  لأمثال هذه الأمور، ومن أقدم هذه الكتب كتاب  السياسة لأرسطو، وكتاب كليلة  ودمنة لبيدبا الفيلسوف، ومن كتب العصور الوسطى  كتاب الأمير لمكيافيلي.

 ومن الكتب المهمة أيضًا في هذا الباب  مقدمة ابن خلدون، وكتاب السياسة  للوزير المغربي، وكتاب الشهب اللامعة  للمالقي، وغيرها.

 وكذلك كتب الأحكام السلطانية، والإمامة  والسياسة، والتراتيب الإدارية،  والسياسة الشرعية، وتخريج الدلالات السمعية

 ومع أنك تجد كثيرًا من الناس يبينون أهمية  التاريخ، عمومًا، وفي بعض  المعاني السابقة خصوصًا، إلا أنك لا تكاد تجد  أحدًا يبين أهمية التاريخ  لطلبة العلم، خصوصًا من يقتصرون على فن معين  كالفقه أو التفسير أو اللغة  أو نحو ذلك.

والحقيقة   أن الأمر يفوق مجرد المعرفة والثقافة  العامة، ولا يقتصر على كونه من ملح  العلم التي تروّح عن طالب العلم  إذا ضاق صدرُه بالدرس، أو تعبت  نفسُه من ثقل العبارات العلمية المركزة.

 فالذي أراه أن علم التاريخ مهم جدا لطالب  العلم، بل أهميته لا تقل عن  أهمية أصول هذه العلوم التي يدرسها، والإخلال  بمعرفة هذا العلم كثيرًا ما  يوقعُ طالبَ العلم في إشكالات، تجعله يصدر  أقوالا عجيبة لا يمكن أن تصدر  عنه إن كان له أدنى اطلاع ومعرفة بهذا العلم.

 وقد حكوا عن بعض السلف أن شيخه عاتبه على  ترك درس الفقه وحضور درس  المغازي، فقال له: لو لم تكف عن العتاب وإلا سألتك  على رءوس الأشهاد: أيما  كان قبلُ بدر أو أحد، فإنك لا تعلم!!

 ولسائل أن يسأل: وما الفائدة لطالب الفقه من معرفة  أيما قبل بدر أو  أحد؟!
والجواب   أن الفائدة عظيمة جدا، ومتنوعة، وهذه بعض  أمثلتها:
أولا:   إذا عرفت أن فلانا من الصحابة مات  في أحد وفلانا مات في بدر استطعت  أن تعرف المتقدم والمتأخر منهما، فيفيدك  ذلك في معرفة المرويات والترجيح  بينها.
ثانيا:  إذا عرفت أن لأهل بدر من الفضائل ما  ليس لأهل أحد استطعت أن تعرف مراتب  الصحابة في الفضل.
ثالثا:  إذا عرفت أن هذه الآية نزلت في بدر  وأن هذه الآية نزلت في أحد استطعت أن  تعرف الناسخ والمنسوخ والمتقدم  والمتأخر في ترتيب نزول القرآن.
رابعا:  إذا عرفت أن هذا الحديث قيل قبل  بدر، وأن هذا الحديث قيل بعد أحد استطعت  أن تعرف الراجح والمرجوح والناسخ  والمنسوخ.

 والمتأمل يستطيع أن يجد فوائد كثيرة غير  ذلك.

 ولسائل أن يسأل: هذه الفائدة التي تقولها  هي لعلم السيرة خاصة، فما سبب  تعميم الكلام في التاريخ جملة؟!
 والجواب: أن الجهل بالتاريخ يجعل كثيرًا  من الناس يصدقون من الحوادث ما  لا يمكن أن يقع، ويكذبون من الحوادث ما هو  ممكن الوقوع بل شائع الوقوع،  ولا شك أن الإمكان وعدمه مما لا بد منه عند  المنتسبين للفقه، ولا سيما  القضاء.

وكذلك   فالعلماء كثيرا ما يطلقون أمثال هذه  العبارات:
♦  هذا ممتنع في العادة.
♦  ذاك كثير في العادة.
♦  هذا يرجع إلى العرف.
♦  ذاك لا يعرف في الشاهد.
♦  هذا من العلوم الضرورية عند الناس.
♦  هذا من بدائه العقول.
♦  هذا مما اتفق عليه العقلاء.

وهذه   الكلمات وأمثالها يذكرها أهل العلم في  الاحتجاج على مسائل عظيمة في أصول  الدين وفروعه، فضلا عن الاحتجاج  بها في مسائل خلافية، فإذا كان  الباحث أو طالب العلم لا يعرف عادات الناس  ولا تاريخهم ولا أخبارهم ولا  حوادثهم، فكيف يحكم  على أن هذا  ممتنع؟ وكيف يقطع بأن هذا لا يعرف في الشاهد؟ وكيف يجزم بأن  هذا من العلوم  الضرورية؟ وكيف يحكي اتفاق العقلاء، وهو لم يعرف شيئا من  أخبارهم أصلا؟!!

 ولذلك تجد كثيرًا من الطوائف يتتابعون على  القطع بإثبات ما يُعلم ضرورةً  عند أهل العلم أنه مقطوع ببطلانه!!
 بل تجد بعض العلماء يحكون إجماع العقلاء  على ما أجمع العقلاءُ على خلافه،  أو على الأقل قال أكثرهم بخلافه!!

 والاقتصار في الاطلاع على أحوال طائفة  معينة قد يجعل الباحث أو العالم  يظن أن القول الخارج عن أقوال هذه الطائفة  لا يقوله عاقل، بل لعله لا يخطر  بباله أصلا أن القول بهذا القول متصور  الوقوع!!

ولذلك   تجد عند كثير من الناس من الأقوال الباطلة  ما الله به عليم؛ كالباطنية،  والسمنية، والشيعة الرافضة، وغلاة  الفلاسفة، وغلاة الجهمية،  والحلولية، وبعض فرق النصارى، والمسفسطة ومنكري  العلوم، وأهل تكافؤ الأدلة،  وغير ذلك مما لا يكاد يصدقه العاقل إلا إذا  اطلع عليه.

 والاطلاع على تواريخ الأمم وأحوالها في  الأزمنة المختلفة، ومعرفة أقوال  الطوائف قديمًا وحديثًا هو العلاج الناجع  في معرفة بطلان هذه الأقوال،  وهذا مع أنه عجيب إلا أنه حق؛ لأنه قد يدخل في  باب (وداوِنِي  بالتي كانت هي الداء)،   أو لعله من باب (عرفت  الشر لا للشر)،   ولكنه مع ذلك يجب أن يكون بحذر؛ حتى لا تقع فيما  وقع فيه ابن أبي الحديد  وأمثاله إذ قال:
وأسائل الأمم التي اختلفت ........... في  الدين  حتى عابدي الوثن
  فإذا الذي استكثرت منه هو الـ ....... ـجاني  علي عظائم المحن
  فضللت في تيه بلا علم .......... وغرقت في بحر  بلا سفن


إن  كثرة المطالعة لأخبار حقبة من الحقب،  تورث -مع العقل السليم- علمًا  إجماليًّا بأحوال هذه الحقبة، فيستطيع  العاقلُ المميز أن يتبين بعد ذلك  -إن ورد عليه خبر لا يعرفه- هل هذا الخبر ممكن  الوقوع أو غير ممكن؟
وهل   هو يتعارض مع ما عُرف بالضرورة من أحوال هذا  العصر أو لا؟
وهل   هو بعيد الوقوع أو راجح الوقوع؟


 وقد أشار إلى ذلك ابن دريد في المقصورة  بقوله:
من قاس ما لم يره بما رأى ...........  أراه ما  يدنو إليه ما نأى

وهذا مفيد جدًّا لطالب العلم، بل هو يغنيه  عن كثير من البحث والتنقيب الذي  قد يرجع منه بخفي حنين قائلا: لم أقف  عليه.

وإليك   مثالين على هذا الباب، حتى تتبين عظم أهمية  هذه المسألة:
المثال   الأول:
 إذا قرأت مقالا فيه أمثالُ هذه العبارات:  (الحرب الباردة.. الدولتان  العظميان.. العولمة.. الشرق الأوسط.. دول العالم  الثالث.. إلخ) فإنك تقطع  بأن هذا المقال وليد العصر الحديث، ولا ينتمي بأي  حال من الأحوال إلى  القرن الخامس الهجري مثلا، فضلا عن أن ينتمي إلى عصر  الصحابة والتابعين،  فضلا عن أن ينتمي إلى العصر الجاهلي!!

 وهذا مثال واضح، ولكن إذا تعمقت في البحث  وأكثرت من المطالعة، وأمعنت في  التنقيب، فإنك تستطيعُ -مع إدمان الممارسة-  أن تحصّل ملكةً تقدر بها أن  ترجع بكل نص إلى عصره الذي قيل فيه، وأحيانًا  تستطيع بهذه الملكة أن ترجع  كل نص إلى العالم الذي قاله!

والفائدة   هنا ليست في معرفة ذلك على وجه التحديد،  بقدر ما تكون في نفي نسبة قول  لقائل بعينه، كما عرفنا بطلان نسبة  قول معين لأحد التابعين ذكر فيه  الرافضة؛ لأن اصطلاح (الرافضة)  لم يكن قد عُرف أصلا في هذا الوقت!!

 وإخالُك لو لم تعرف هذه المسألة تقول: ما الفائدة  المرجوة في معرفة (متى ظهر اصطلاح الرافضة)!!


المثال   الثاني:
 ذهب بعضُ المتأخرين إلى جواز الزيادة على  أربع في النكاح، وبنى كلامه هذا  على أن آية ﴿فَانْكِحُوا   مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ  النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى وَثُلَاثَ وَرُبَاعَ﴾  [النساء: 3] ليس فيها  نهي عن الزيادة، وحديث (أمسك أربعًا وفارق سائرهن)  ضعيف، وليس في الباب إجماع  يثبت!

 ولا أريد هنا مناقشة المسألة فقهيًّا،  ولكن أشير فقط إشارة تاريخية لو  استحضرها هذا القائل لغير قوله فيما أحسب؛  وبيان ذلك أن نقول:
 يَفترض هذا القائلُ أن الزيادة على أربع  جائزة شرعًا، ولا شك أن الزيادة  على أربع لو كانت جائزة شرعًا لكان ذلك  معروفًا عند بعض الصحابة على  الأقل، وعند بعض التابعين على الأقل، وعند بعض  أتباع التابعين على الأقل،  وهكذا إلى عصرنا هذا؛ لأن هذه المسألة مما  تتشوف بعضُ النفوس إليها؛ لأن  العرف والعادة المطردة التي لا تتخلف أن  كثيرًًا من الأمراء والملوك  والوزراء والوجهاء والكبراء يحبون النكاح  والاستمتاع بالنساء، وقد وجدنا  كثيرًا منهم على مر التاريخ يرتكب أكبر  الفواحش وأعظم الآثام وأقصى  المظالم في سبيل شهواته وملذاته، فلو كان مثل  هذا الأمر جائزًا لما تخلف  بعضُهم على الأقل عن فعله، ولو فعله بعضهم لما  تخلف الناس عن نقله؛ لأن  الناس مولعون بنقل الغريب والعجيب.

 فهذه المقدمة عند التأمل والتدبر والبحث  مما يبين للناظر أنه من المحال  أن تكون الزيادة على أربع جائزة شرعًا مع  هذه الأمور المناقضة لها؛ لأن  النقيضين لا يجتمعان.

ولا  بد لطالب العلم كذلك من معرفة متوازنة بأحوال  العصور المختلفة؛ فلا  ينبغي أن يكون واسعَ المعرفة بأحوال قرن من  القرون معدومَ المعرفة بقرن  آخر؛ لأن هذا أيضًا قد يؤدي إلى إصدار أحكام  خاطئة مبنية على قصور النظر  وضيق الأفق، وأيضًا لأن التفاوت بين أحوال  العصور المتوالية لا يمكن أن  يصير شاسعًا بين ليلة وضحاها، فإذا خفي على  طالب العلم أن عصر الصحابة مثلا  أقربُ القرون إلى أحوال عصر الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم فهو بعيد عن ضبط  هذا الباب، وكذلك ينبغي أن يعرف أن عهد  التابعين أقرب العهود إلى قرن  الصحابة وهكذا.

 وهذه القاعدة تنفع طالبَ العلم في كثير من  المسائل؛ منها أن يرُدّ على من  يزعم أن التابعين أجمعوا في مسألة على خلاف  ما أجمع عليه الصحابة مثلا؛  أو أن التابعين جميعًا أخطئوا في فهم مراد أحد  الصحابة، أو أن علماء القرن  الرابع جميعًا ابتدعوا بدعة لم يعرفها من  قبلهم دون أن ينكرها عليهم أحد  من عصرهم، فكل هذه الأمور ممتنعة في العادة  وإن كان امتناعُ بعضها أشد من  بعض، ولا يُعرف ذلك إلا بمعرفة أحوال هذه  العصور، وكذلك يُعرف التفاوت بين  درجات هذه الأمور بالعلم الواسع بأحوال كل  عصر، وهذا ما تميز فيه  النوابغُ من علمائنا الأوائل والأواخر، كشيخ  الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله  عندما قال: أعرف كل بدعة في الإسلام وأول من  ابتدعها.

والله أعلى وأعلم، وبه الهداية  ومنه التوفيق.

أخوكم ومحبكم/ أبو مالك العوضي

----------


## أم الفضل

شكر الله لك وبارك فيك

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك أيها الأخ الفاضل الموفق.

ومن كان له مثل هذا البيان ما أظنه خفي عنه أن من فوائد التاريخ كذلك ما يشحذ الهمم ويقوي النفوس إذا عايشت وخالطت سير الأماجد الذين سبقوا، فيرى المُطالع - ولا شك سيظفر ببغيته أيا كانت - أن هناك من عاش تجربته وسار قبله في الطريق الذي ارتضى هو أن يسلكه، فتأنس نفسه ويهدأ روعه ويثبت فؤاده، وقد قال الله تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: " وكلا نقص عليك من أنباء الرسل مانثبت به فؤادك ".
ومن هنا يستفيد الإنسان من تجارب من سبق - وقد جاءت الإشارة إلى هذا بخير بيان في أصل المقال - فيتعظ الإنسان بما يراه من مآل من سبق إذ سلك إحدى الطرق، لأن ذلك شأن العاقل الحكيم، أن يتعلم من التجربة والمؤمن لا يلدغ من جحر مرتين، وأعقل منه من أخذ العبرة من تجارب غيره، وفي مثل هذا المعنى يقول الله رب العالمين: " ولقد جاءهم من الانباء مافيه مزدجر :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حكمة بالغة فما تغنى النذر " ، ويقول الله تعالى: " فاقصص القصص لعلهم يتفكرون ".

وحقا لا يمكن أن يعتبر التاريخ مجرد ترويح عن الانفس فقط كما يصنفه كثير من إخواننا من طلبة العلم، فيجعلون له هوامش الأوقات، بل هو نبع خصيب للفكر والاعتبار لمن كان ذا لب وحصافة، ومادة خصبة للمعلومات في كل شعب العلم بلا استثناء، وقد قال الله جل جلاله : " لقد كان في قصصهم عبرة لأولي الألباب  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما كان حديثا يفترى " .




> فإذا كنت تتكلم عن راو من رواة الحديث؛ من حيث ذكر أخباره أو رواياته أو شيوخه أو تلاميذه أو بيان جرحه وتعديله، فهذا ينتمي للتاريخ، وهذا هو المعنى الخاص عند كثير من المحدثين، ولذلك يعبرون عن الكلام في الرواة بـ(التاريخ)؛ كالتاريخ الكبير للبخاري، وكتب تواريخ البلدان المعروفة.


وعلم أنساب العرب والعجم كذلك من صميم علم التاريخ، فهو داخل هنا في هذه البابة، ولا ينبغي أن يغفل طالب علم الحديث عنه مع علمه بعظيم فائدة هذا العلم في الجرح والتعديل وعلم العلل.
وكذلك علم المغازي من أهم ما يكون في هذه الباب خاصة فيما يتعلق بالوفيات.
وعلم الفتوح والأمصار من أنفع ما يكون فيما يتعلق بإسلام الرواة، وفيه فوائد في معرفة العالي والنازل من الأسانيد بالنظر إلى أمصار الرواة وبلدانهم.
وما أظن علما هو أكثر مظنة في تحصيل الفوائد والشوارد من الفرائد في عامة العلوم من هذا العلم.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك..

ومن أجل أبواب نفع التاريخ = معرفة تاريخ العلوم ونشأتها وتطورها ،وأوسع منه : معرفة التاريخ الثقافي والحضاري كله،ولهذا الباب أثر نافع جداً في فقه العلم ..

----------


## عراق الحموي

> ومن أجل أبواب نفع التاريخ = معرفة تاريخ العلوم ونشأتها وتطورها ،وأوسع  منه : معرفة التاريخ الثقافي والحضاري كله،ولهذا الباب أثر نافع جداً في  فقه العلم .



كأنكَ و الله في قلبي -و أنت دائماً كذلك- ، و إن مدَّ الله في القادم ، لأريتك دراسة عن : جورج سارتون ، الذي تحدثنا عنه يوماً ما .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك..

أرنيها ؛فلا زال كتابه سميري الذي لا أمل من تكرار النظر فيه..

----------


## عراق الحموي

على عيني يا عم ، بس ايش رايك نخليها : وحدة بوحدة ؟ 

يعني : إذا وجدت لي كتاب : "تاريخ العلم"  المترجم ، الذي ترجمه كبار المترجمين : إبراهيم مدكور ، و قسطنطين زريق ، و توفيق الطويل .. -بأيِّ سعرٍ كان ، بس مش تربح كتير-
لأنَّ نسختي بالإنكليزيّة .

و من عجائب المذكورات : أنَّ صديقاً لي -تعرفُهُ- دخل إلى مكتبة مستعملة في الرياض فوجد الكتاب بمجلداته الستة ، و هو جديد أو كالجديد ، و الناس زهّاد به .. و اشتراه بـ سبعين ريال !

و قال : و الله لو قال لي : بألف ريال لما ترددتُ .

و من نفس السيرة : أنَّ صديقاً لي آخر ، اشترى : قصة الحضارة بـ : ألفيّ ليرة ، يعني 170 ريال تقريباً ، مجلداته كاملة ، و عندما فتحه -و هو جديد لم يلمس- مكتوب على ورقته الأولى : وجدنا هذا الكتاب ملقى في مزبلة في بيروت !!!

آهٍ على الزهد في العلم .
و أنت تعلم أن الوكيل الوحيد لكتاب "صناعة الحضارة" في بيروت قد أفلس و أقفل أبوابه ، و نُسَخُ الكتاب بدأت تنقص و تنفذ ، مما جعل سعرها الحالي : ألف ريال تقريباً .

و سآتيك بما تريد في القريب -ليس العاجل- ، و الله ُ الموفق .

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم

وكنت قد سألت الشيخ أبا مالك تعليقا على مقاله هنا على الألوكة الأم هذا السؤال:
س. هل وضع أهل العلم منهجا تدريجيا في علم التأريخ لطالب العلم
فإن كانوا قد وضعوا فما هو؟
وإن لم يكونوا قد وضعوا فهل ذلك لأن طبيعة هذا العلم لا تحتاج إلى ذلك ؟
وهل يمكن وضع منهجية تدريجية له إذا لم تكن وضعت؟

فأجاب:
نادرا ما تجد عند أهل العلم منهجية لدراسة علم التاريخ، والشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير قد تعرض لذلك في بعض محاضراته، كما أنك ستجد بعض مناقشات عن ذلك في ملتقى أهل الحديث وغيره.
ومنهجية دراسة أي علم لا بد أن تكون على التدريج وذلك بالبدء بكتاب مختصر ثم أوسع منه ثم أوسع منه وهكذا.
ولما كان علم التاريخ متشعبا وذا فروع كثيرة، فالأفضل أن يقسمه طالب العلم إلى أقسام مختلفة يتدرج في كل منها على حدة، فمثلا علم رجال الحديث قسم يبدأ فيه بكتاب الشيخ عادل الزرقي كما لا يخفى عليك، وعلم السيرة قسم يبدأ فيه بالأرجوزة الميئية أو نظم قرة الأبصار، ووفيات الأعيان قسم يبدأ فيه بباب الوفيات من أرجوزة ابن الجزري، وطبقات الطوائف المختلفة قسم، والتواريخ على السنين قسم، ومن الكتب المناسبة للمطالعة السريعة في التأريخ بالسنين كتاب شذرات الذهب لتأخر موت صاحبه، إلا أن فيه كثيرا من الأخطاء الفاحشة التي سبق إلى بعضها كمثل تأريخه موت المكودي شارح الألفية بعد موته بنحو قرن.

ومن المحزن أن المنظومات التاريخية قليلة وغير معتنى بها ومن أقدمها منظومة علي بن الجهم المتوفى سنة 335 وكذلك منظومة السيوطي تحفة الظرفاء ولكنها مقتصرة على الخلفاء، وأما منظومة حافظ حكمي (نيل السول) فأكثرها في السيرة ولأحمد شوقي أيضا منظومة مطولة في التاريخ لكنها غير مكتملة.
وأفضل هذه المنظومات فيما أرى منظومة لسان الدين بن الخطيب المسماة رقم الحلل في نظم الدول، ولكنها طويلة جدا وأغلب ظني أن الشيخ عدود رحمه الله كان يحفظها لأني رأيته يستشهد بها في بعض المواضع
وهناك منظومة ممتازة جدا في التاريخ كله من أوله إلى آخره مع الاختصار الشديد في نحو 170 بيتا فقط، اسمها (جوامع الكلام في تاريخ العرب والإسلام) تأليف: إبراهيم أفندي بركات، وهي مطبوعة بذيل (الإعجاز والإيجاز) للثعالبي.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> يعني : إذا وجدت لي كتاب : "تاريخ العلم" المترجم ، الذي ترجمه كبار المترجمين : إبراهيم مدكور ، و قسطنطين زريق ، و توفيق الطويل .. -بأيِّ سعرٍ كان ، بس مش تربح كتير-
> لأنَّ نسختي بالإنكليزيّة .


أشوفهالك يا مولانا ومش هاكسب كتير ما تخافش..

وإذا كان صاحبك قد اشتراه بسبعين ريال فقد اشتريته أنا قديماً بسبعين جنيهاً ،ثم مضت أيام وأردتُ أن أشتري نسخة للشيخ حاتم العوني فوجدت سعرها قرابة 400 ريال..

أما قصة الحضارة فسعره في مصر الآن حوالي ألف جنيه،أما نسختي فهي نسخة مكتبة الأسرة وقد اشتريتها بأقل من مائة ريال..

----------


## أبو القاسم

شكر الله للكاتب أبي مالك على تذكرته بأهمية لتاريخ لطالب العلم والعالم وههنا فائدتان خاطفتان:-
-تأكيدا على ما قاله أبو مالك أذكر قصة ابن تيمية مع اليهود في عصره فقد جاءوا بوثيقة زعموا فيها
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسل أعفاهم من الجزية يوم خيبر !وكان مدونا في ورقتهم أن من الشهود سعدبن معاذ
ومعاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنهما فأكذب الإمام دعواهم عند السلطان بالتاريخ ذلك أن سعدا مات قبل خيبر
ومعاوية تأخر إسلامه إلى عام الفتح فثبت كذبهم وقد سبقه لتفنيد نفس الدعوى الخطيب البغدادي في عصره
-أنصح بكتاب منهج كتابة التاريخ للدكتور محمد بن صامل السلمي فقراءته قبل خوض مغمار التاريخ لازمة!

----------


## ابن مفلح

> فلا زال كتابه سميري الذي لا أمل من تكرار النظر فيه..


هل لي أن أتطفل، فأسأل: ما ذاك الكتاب -أحسن الله إليكما-؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك يا سيدنا..

هو كتاب : ((تاريخ العلم)) تأليف البلجيكي مولداً الإنجليزي فالأمريكي إقامة : جورج سارتون (1884-1956مـ)

وكتابه منشور في ستة أجزاء بدار المعارف وهو نافد منذ زمن..

وهو أحد أهم الكتاب في التأريخ للعلم وتطوره ..

----------


## عراق الحموي

كما قال الشيخ ..

و قد سمعتُ أنَّ الدكتور أحمد الليثي ترجمَ بعضاً من الكتابِ مرةً أُخرى -الأجزاء المتعلقة بإسهامات العرب و المسلمين- ، و المؤرخ : "جورج سارتُن" ، من أكثر مصنفيّ الغرب إنصافاً ، فهوَ القائل : 
(إنَّ الجانب الأكبر من مهام الفكر الإنساني اضطلع به المسلمون ، فالفارابي أعظمُ الفلاسفة ، و المسعودي أعظم الجغرافيين ، و الطبري أعظم المؤرخين) . 

- و أكثر ما أعجبني في الكتاب سَعة اطلاعِ الرجل على التراث البشري العلمي -مع تنظير تاريخي- ، فهو ليسَ بسردٍ أيضاً ، و هو يذكرك -في نطاق المستشرقين- باطلاع نولدكه الكبير على التفاسير القرآنية .
- له كتُب مختصرة أيضاً ، منها : تاريخ العلم و الإنسيّة الجديدة ، و حياة العلم -أرجوا أن يوفقَ الله ترجمته فقد ترجمتُ بعضه-.
 و الله الموفق!

----------


## الياس الهاني

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مالك

عيب على امة لا تعرف تاريخها

----------


## عراق الحموي

> أو أن يقول: (إذا انصرف الحاكم عن مراعاة مصلحة   الرعية فلا بد أن يخلع).
>  أو أن يقول: (استقرار الأمان بداخل الدولة لا يمكن   أن يتم بغير جيش قوي).


ليستْ هذه ِ من السُنن الكونيّة !

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> ليستْ هذه ِ من السُنن الكونيّة !


بارك الله فيك، لحاق الكلام يبين مراد أبي مالك

----------


## عراق الحموي

> بارك الله فيك، لحاق الكلام يبين مراد أبي مالك


اللحاق يُقَرِّر يا مولانا .. ، و لذلك نقحتُ الأولى منهما ! و فرق بين صدرِ بيت عبيد بن الأبرص و عجزه عندما يقول : 
 من يسأل الناسَ يحرموه -- و سائلُ الله لا يخيب  !ُ

----------


## ابن مفلح

> بارك الله فيك يا سيدنا..
> 
> هو كتاب : ((تاريخ العلم)) تأليف البلجيكي مولداً الإنجليزي فالأمريكي إقامة : جورج سارتون (1884-1956مـ)
> 
> وكتابه منشور في ستة أجزاء بدار المعارف وهو نافد منذ زمن..
> 
> وهو أحد أهم الكتاب في التأريخ للعلم وتطوره ..


وفيكم بارك، وجزاكم خيرًا.
وهذا الكتاب كنت سألت عنه بعض التجار قبل ذلك فأفاد أنه غير موجود، فلعلك -إن استطعت- تحصله لنا بسعر قريب .. وإن وجد على الشبكة فحسن. 
مشكورًا مأجورًا.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أبشر..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> ليستْ هذه ِ من السُنن الكونيّة !


نعم ليستا كذلك.. 
أما الأولى : فهي أشبه بالحكم الذي يحكم به المؤرخ بناء على نظر ولكنها ليست سنة واقعة ..
والثانية : أغلبية ،وشرط السنن الاطراد،وهناك دول حية مستقرة بين ظهرانينا تملك جيوشاً لا تصلح لمحاربة الجراد.. 
ولكن الغرض هو التمثيل على النوع المذكور الذي يدخله بعضهم في ((فلسفة التاريخ)) ،وأمر المثل هين وليس الاعتراض عليه من كمال النظر،والتمثيل بما لا يُعترض عليه أيضاً ليس عسيراً فلا بأس من رعايته ولو لم يكن واجباً..

----------

